# FNA Report...Thoughts?



## lvmommy (Apr 2, 2015)

The report reads:

Diagnosis: Benign follicular nodule with post-hemorrhagic change.

Microscopic Description: The Diff-Quick stained direct smears show follicular cells with uniform nuclei, thin colloid and hemosiderin-laden macrophages. The histopathologic section of the aspirated material (cell block) shows a few follicular cells and macrophages. The ThinPrep shows blood only.

While I am happy with the benign diagnosis (obviously), I am a little concerned from the "shows blood only" and the cytologist telling the doctor during the fna that the first sample wasn't good and him not giving her a chance to look at the second sample, that it wasn't a good sample. Is "shows blood only" a normal thing?

Also, what does post-hemorrhagic mean? Does that mean I've bled into it before?

Third, my doctor didn't tell me anything about follow-up nor was she concerned with the pain in my neck. Also, while my nodule is only 1.9 cm, it is uncomfortable when I lay down or tilt my head certain ways. My voice is gravelly often and I always feel like I have a "lump" in my throat. I made an appointment with the endo but the first appointment wasn't until July 20th. Obviously that will be my second opinion.

Any comments on any of my questions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------

